# Bosals.. how do they work??



## GallopingGrape

Bosals attach to a "bosal hanger" similar to a headstall. The reins are tied at the knot of the bosal. They are wonderful to use and your horse would appreciate no bit! Here is a good link to show how you tie the reins http://www.bradwell.dk/bosal.htm

We sell a ton of the bosals nowadays....


----------



## mlkarel2010

It uses leverage, kinda like a curb bit.... it works on the nose and the poll.... 

here's something from www.completerider.com I did not write this, hehe

"
A bosal works on a little bit different method than hackamores. It does not have shanks to which the reins are attached on either side of the horse’s mouth. A bosal is usually woven from braided horsehair into a hard loop that slips over the nose, a headstall to hold it in place, and a large knot beneath the chin. The reins come directly from the knot beneath the chin, and are part of the bosal nosepiece.A cowboy’s bosal was often a source of pride, especially if he had woven it himself. Sometimes bosals have rawhide or rolled leather nosepieces with reins of leather or horsehair. 
Since the bosal does not have shanks, it does not apply pressure to the cheeks as the hackamore does, although it does apply pressure to the nose and the chin. Being kinder than a hackamore and without the effect of a bit, a horse working in a bosal must be very well trained and obedient. "


----------



## farmpony84

bosals scar their noses though. My baby was being bosal trained and I noticed white hairs coming in so we stopped. I did use it for the last show though. You need to take time with it, some horses don't except them well and they really arent super gentle. if they were, they wouldnt scar their pretty noses! I don't like it. I'm only showing in it because my trainer is making me....


----------



## mlkarel2010

^^^ did it fit right? they make them in different sizes.... your poor baby


----------



## kershkova

We pad them for gameing so the downt rub


----------



## appylover31803

We've ridden Gem in just his halter, and he behaves pretty well. He has a bridle, but it has a tom thumb bit, so i don't want to use that at all.

Is there an alternative bitless bridle (besides buying a bitless bridle... those from i believe Dr. Cook(?))

We have yet to ride him since his feet have been done, though i'm going to try to convince Tom to let me walk him around for 10 min today and see how he is.


----------



## farmpony84

The bosal fits right for sure. It's my trainers, it's one of those high dollar Harris bosals. for training she has one that is wrapped and padded with stuff to keep from hurting his little nose. But, If you look at all the western pleasure horses that were shown as babies, they all have scarred noses. I actually thought those white marks came from people always leaving halters on their horses. I had no idea it was from a bosal... Poor things. 

I would look into some of the hackamores and don't they have those trail halter/bridles that are bitless? it's really up to you, i just think if you are looking for something bitless then you are probably looking for something gentle....


----------



## appylover31803

I rode him today in just a rope halter with a 12 foot lead tied together. He responded ok to that. His turns are a little rusty, but I didn't want to upset him or anything. Maybe we'll look into just getting another rope halter for him since he did so well in it.

But i'll look around for some more gentle stuff.

Thanks everyone!


----------

